# Can my Mother-in-law sponsor me?



## nckozy08 (Jan 22, 2014)

I applied for a spouse visa back in March. After 11 weeks, I got an email saying that my visa was not approved (but not refused) and that it was on hold as the only reason we my visa WOULD be refused is due to the financial requirement. My husband looked into it and saw that the issue was going to court to lower the financial requirement. From what I understand, the financial requirement has not been lowered and it is the same, but they are re-going through visa applications that were on hold. I'm not 100% sure if this is correct. Either way, we are looking into the fastest way for me to get a visa since we've been married for 9 months now and still can't live together.

We were wondering if mother-in-law counts as "mother" in terms of family sponsorship. I remember filling out my application and never seeing an "in law" attachment, and we want to know if mother has to be MY mother, or if it can be either of our mothers. We know that she does meet the financial requirement for sure.

Also, IF we can use her as a sponsor, would I need to reside with her for the duration of my visa? We plan on living with his parents for the first few months anyways until I can get a job, but am I required to stay there for the whole 2 1/2 years?


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi, I'm not aware that the applications which were put on hold are going to be looked at again. It was my understanding that they would be processed as refusals.

No sadly you cannot use a third party sponsor at all so your options are limited now...


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The court case has been decided and the financial requirement has been upheld so expect to be notified that your visa has been refused in the near future.

Third party support is not allowed. That means your mother-in-law cannot sponsor you.


----------



## nckozy08 (Jan 22, 2014)

Well they were on hold, and they are supposed to return within 12 weeks so not sure why they were even on hold then, but in the email it did say that there was something going to court that was related to the financial requirement, and that's why it was on hold rather than immediate refusal, and it could be several months before we heard anything back. My husband followed up on it as well, so something was going on.

That's a bummer about the third party. Looks like it will be several months before I can live with him then. We would've made the financial requirement, but we forgot about the 2 weeks he took unpaid for our wedding  how ironic.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The only applications that were put on hold were those that did not meet the financial requirement. They were put on hold pending the outcome of the court case which has now been decided. Now that the case has been decided and the court upheld the financial requirement, as I said, you can expect a refusal in the near future.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

If he made the financial requirement bar the unpaid leave then you are free to apply again at any time once your first applications refusal is processed..


----------

